

Show HN: location aware hourly weather - davidjhamp

html: http://hourweather.com<p>android: https://market.android.com/details?id=com.hourlyweather<p>All summer I start my computer each morning just to check the weather for my commute(bicycle/motorcycle).<p>I tried some android weather apps but nothing fit.  I didn't want the current weather or the afternoon weather I needed details and I wanted them at a glance(widget).<p>Also my phone know where I am so don't ask me, just give me the weather regardless of if I'm on vacation or at a friends.<p>Using the same code to make an html 5 geo based version as well.
======
jeggers5
Where are you getting your data from? I'm not really sure how useful it could
be. Most smartphones have their own Weather App which works better than this.

However, aside from this software being available on Smartphones, I haven't
really seen many _really_ good weather apps that update every hour online.

You need to completely overhaul the design, make it look slick and then re-
launch, make it look like this: <http://outsideapp.com/>.

I think you have a very good chance of succeeding if you do that. Good Luck!

~~~
davidjhamp
android version: <https://market.android.com/details?id=com.hourlyweather>

hey, sorry I wasn't too clear. I created an android version and then after
that I reused the code to make the html 5 version. I agree though the link you
posted looks much better then mine. I think I need to make some graphic
designer friends.

also the data comes from yr.no which has a great webservice.

~~~
bigsassy
Wow, I had never heard of yr.no. Thanks for the heads up :)

------
davidjhamp
Also If anyone wants a copy of the android version and doesn't want to spend
the dollar I'd be happy to let you know when I put the code in github so you
can build your own.

------
davidjhamp
<http://hourweather.com>

------
zoowar
You could just look out the window.

